# John Charles Ryle (1816-1900)



## Mayflower (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone familair with J.C Ryle ?

On May 10, 1816, John Charles Ryle was born to John And Susanna Ryle of Macclesfield, Cheshire County, England. He attended Eton and then went on to Oxford, finishing his Oxford studies in 1837. It was at this time in 1837 that Ryle found salvation and faith in Christ. 

In 1841 Bishop Charles Sumner of Winchester ordained J. C Ryle as a minister in the Anglican Church, (Church of England). In 1880 Ryle was named the first Bishop of the newly constituted diocese of Liverpool.

Throughout his ministry he became known and beloved as a defender of the evangelical reformed faith as expressed in the Thirty-nine Articles of Religion, of the Church of England. 

In February, 1900, the 83 year old Bishop Ryle retired after many years of faithful ministry. He went home to be with his Lord on June 10, 1900.

http://www.geocities.com/johncharlesryle/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have great respect for him and his writings. His Thoughts for Young Men has been a particular blessing to me.

[Edited on 3-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 10, 2006)

He was a great Anglican preacher. His writings are very refreshing, I love his works on the Gospels and the Holiness of God.

All and all I would definitely recommend his writings! 


In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> On May 10, 1816, John Charles Ryle was born....



JC Ryle was born 190 years ago May 10th.


----------



## Dave L (May 8, 2006)

His work on holiness is an absolute classic.

His Expository Thoughts on the Gospels are very good as well.

Others of his works that stand out as I look at my bookshelves are "Five English Reformers", and "Christian Leaders of the 18th Century".


----------



## Pilgrim (May 8, 2006)

_Practical Religion_ is another Ryle classic.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 8, 2006)

J.C. Ryle Bookshelf


----------



## Pilgrim (May 8, 2006)

Ryle's works are basically a Victorian distillation of Puritan thought. He also wrote many evangelistic tracts (some of which are still in print today) and was a key leader among the Evangelical Anglicans opposing the Romanizing Oxford Movement, John Henry Newman, etc.


----------

